# Tetragrammaton (definition)



## JimmyH (Mar 1, 2014)

There is a thread in the Wading Pool forum, "Why isn't God's name in our Bible Translations?" which introduced uneducated me to the term,"Tetragrammaton." Unable to post in that forum, and not knowing the derivation or the meaning of said term, I went to google and found this interesting page here, which defines and expounds on it. So I'm posting this in this forum, thinking it is an appropriate place, and that there may be other members who would benefit from the definition.


----------



## Tirian (Mar 1, 2014)

Just a word of warning to those looking into the tetragrammaton for the first time: the tetragrammaton itself is very significant in the occult and jewish mysticism. Be careful about picking any old sites that come up in google. Any articles that start talking about the so-called numeric significance of the tetragrammaton should put you on high alert. There are more obvious areas to avoid which will be indicated by the so-called interaction between the tetragrammaton and the zodiac or angelic/demonic ascendancy/descendancy - don't go near them.


----------



## Tirian (Mar 1, 2014)

also sites that market the "jewish roots of Christianity" in conjunction with the tetragrammaton will often descend into describing what the jewish "sages" have said about it. At that point you can almost be certain you are venturing into the theatre of kabbalah so be careful!


----------

